# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Trung >  Offline Đà Nẵng đi các bác!

## solero

Nhân dịp em đi Đà Nẵng 1 tuần nên mong có dịp giao lưu cafe beer bọt với các cụ ngoài này. 
Đã liên hệ rời rạc với các cụ WriteWin, TheHien, Anhxco,... nhưng chưa chốt được lịch.

Em rảnh ngày 17,22,23, các buổi chiều và tối từ 17-23.

Hy vọng được giao lưu với các bác (em ở gần cầu quay).

----------

anhxco, jimmyli, thuhanoi, Tuancoi, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## writewin

để tui cầm trịch chuyến này cho, vừa gọi anh tuấn lọ mọ, ổng đi dc ngày thứ 7 or chủ nhật, để gọi thêm anh tuấn còi với anh hải blue, và chú hòe
nếu dc em set up chuyến ra tàu ngư dân đi chơi luôn, còn ko thì ra bãi nào đó tắm biển và nhậu cũng dc, dc thì thứ 7 chủ nhật là ok nhất, ai đi thông báo em 1 tiếng nhé 0905705517

----------


## anhxco

Được thì tối ni mần luôn cho nó khỏi nguội các bác!

----------


## writewin

tối nay thì chỉ có đi nhậu quán thôi, anh mai anh đi hem , nếu thím du ở gần sông hàng thì chạy về cầu rồng, ngồi quán drap beer ^^,

----------


## solero

Em ở KS Varna gần Vincom ấy ạ. Tối nay làm bản nháp nhé.

----------


## thuhanoi

WW đạo diễn đi nhé, ở đâu gọi chú nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

solero

----------


## cty686

Các cụ Offline xong đưa tý hình lên làm bằng chứng ngoại phạm nhé. Em nghi mấy cha đực này tụ tập là hay lợi dụng lắm :Wink:

----------

solero

----------


## thuhanoi



----------

Gamo, solero

----------


## solero

Chưa gặp chú Hòe lần nào nhưng không ngờ chú vui tính đến vậy. Cám ơn anh em Đà Nẵng đã nhiệt tình tham gia buổi gặp mặt (bản nháp  :Big Grin: ), quên không mang theo máy ảnh để lưu lại khoảnh khắc đẹp đáng nhớ, có mỗi stupid phone chụp xấu mù.

----------


## Tuanlm

Hôm lên Thái Nguyên nhậu với Kem rồi mà chưa có dịp đáp lễ. Mới ghé chỗ Thắng set kèo chiều chủ nhựt gòi.  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hôm lên Thái Nguyên nhậu với Kem rồi mà chưa có dịp đáp lễ. Mới ghé chỗ Thắng set kèo chiều chủ nhựt gòi.


Ấy chà cụ Tuanlm lên Thái Nguyên mần chi rứa, định mua cái lò nấu sắt à  :Big Grin: 
@@ ảnh đưa lên mà .... sao trắng bạch  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> 


Ảnh toàn những chàng trẻ khỏe  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

thiếu mất ảnh anh thuhaloi?

----------


## solero

Tươi không cần tưới  :Big Grin:

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, h-d, racing boy

----------


## Gamo

Ui chùi, cười tươi dễ sợ...

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cụ show hình mà ko ghi tên sao anh em ở đây biết được cụ  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Mạn phép post lại hình cụ thuhaloi gửi cho dễ xem


Chàng & nàng phía bên tay trái là ai vậy?


Bác Puma & John Collection bên trái là ai rứa?

----------

racing boy

----------


## solero

> --- Cụ show hình mà ko ghi tên sao anh em ở đây biết được cụ


Ảnh trên Solero-WriteWin-Thuhanoi
Ảnh dưới ???-Anhxco-xxx-Jimily

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## solero

Chàng và nàng là bạn em ngoài TN vào chơi ko hẹn mà gặp
Bác Puma & John Collection bên trái là ai rứa? - bạn của writewin cụ ah.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Hình trên
Kem-bác đánh máy-bác mùa thu
Hình dưới 2 bác phía phải.
Anh x co - jim mê ly

----------


## Tuanlm

Điểm danh Sunday đi các bác.

Mần cái khởi động: Tuanlm in  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> Điểm danh Sunday đi các bác.
> 
> Mần cái khởi động: Tuanlm in


Tối nay làm quả cafe lẻ anh Tuấn lờ mờ nhé!


1: Tuanlm
2: Solero
3: ...

----------


## Tuanlm

Tối nay thì chịu rồi cà rem ơi.

----------


## thehiena2

Ôi cấn việc cơ quan, vài thứ linh tinh ko gặp được bạn DU cùng anh em ĐN mong thông cảm, chúc cả nhà tình cảm thắm thiết, lúc nào cũng vui cười như vậy.

----------


## Tuanlm

Thông báo mấy bác, chiều nay khoảng 16g, anh em họp nhau tại quán Draff Beer ngay đít cầu Rồng ( Phía đít con rồng) nhé. Anh em nào đọc, mần cái ơn nhắn giúp mấy anh em khác.

----------


## writewin

SR mấy anh em và vân du vì mấy hôm nay bận việc của cty nên ko có time tìm bãi cũng như tàu để anh em đi ngắm cãnh biển cũng như nhậu trên thuyền như đã nói hôm trước, nên đành phải lấy nháp làm chính ^^, chiều nay tầm 4h đến 5h ( cao su 1h rồi) mời ae ở đà nẵng cũng như gần đà nẵng ghé đến quán draff beer ngay đít con rồng nhậu gặp mặt giửa năm mừng ngày phật đản và bầu cử thành công tốt đẹp ^^
mong ae bỏ ít thời gian ghé qua chém tí cho cho mát trời

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cha sướng quá nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

Haizzz. Cuối cùng có mỗi 4 ae.

----------

Gamo, kametoco, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, không tham gia được tiếc ghê

----------


## mig21

tiếc quá e cũng ko tham gia dc với các bác

----------


## thucncvt

không biết mấy bác còn ở Đà Nẵng không nhỉ Em hiện đang có mặt tại Điện Thọ Quảng Nam cách 20km thôi mà ,đang lên kế hoach chờ chú Em *Duongvantruyen* đang ở BMT xuống thăm Đà Nẵng tí mà chưa có kế hoạch cụ thể ?

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Có đang ở ĐN không bác Thư, uống cà phê đi

----------


## thucncvt

> Có đang ở ĐN không bác Thư, uống cà phê đi


 Do công việc đột xuât nên đã nhảy xe ra rồi  bác à ,hẹn bác lần khác nhé,

----------


## Tuấn

Cuối tuần roài, các bác có ọp lai thì cho em một xuất điếu đóm, hóng hớt với nhá

----------


## thuhanoi

Đến Đà nãng chưa bác Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Đến Đà nãng chưa bác Tuấn


Hi hi em đang ngồi ngắm mưa trên biển vắng đây bác ui. Mai rảnh cà phê bác ui

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## jimmyli

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  quên em rồi hã anh Tuấn

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hi hi em đang ngồi ngắm mưa trên biển vắng đây bác ui. Mai rảnh cà phê bác ui


Mai cà phê hoặc món khoái khẩu của bác Tuấn cũng được, anh em Đà nẵng hưởng ứng lên tiếng nhé Tuấn lm Thắng Còi Anhxco.... đâu rồi

----------


## Tuấn

> quên em rồi hã anh Tuấn


Hi Jimmyli, khoẻo không hử  




> Mai cà phê hoặc món khoái khẩu của bác Tuấn cũng được, anh em Đà nẵng hưởng ứng lên tiếng nhé Tuấn lm Thắng Còi Anhxco.... đâu rồi


Hi hi thanks bác, chiều mai tụ tập đê các bác ui

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ahdvip

ec, lựa toàn lúc mình bận mấy ổng ngoài đó tụ tập ăn chơi, mình rãnh ra thì chỉ có 2 -3 người, hic hic

----------


## thuhanoi

> ec, lựa toàn lúc mình bận mấy ổng ngoài đó tụ tập ăn chơi, mình rãnh ra thì chỉ có 2 -3 người, hic hic


Chiều mai đáp chuyến xe buýt ra đi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hi hi thanks bác, chiều mai tụ tập đê các bác ui ������


Chiều nay mấy giờ bác Tuấn đến được, địa điểm Draf Beer (gần đài Truyền hình, đuôi cầu rồng) nhé.
Anh em ĐN hưởng ứng tham gia cho rôm rả nhé Thank

----------


## Tuấn

> Chiều nay mấy giờ bác Tuấn đến được, địa điểm Draf Beer (gần đài Truyền hình, đuôi cầu rồng) nhé.
> Anh em ĐN hưởng ứng tham gia cho rôm rả nhé Thank


Hi, bia hả bác, bia thì lúc nào em cũng rảnh bác ui

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hi, bia hả bác, bia thì lúc nào em cũng rảnh bác ui


Hi, tuyệt - vậy 16h00 mời tất cả các đồng chí có mặt tại Draft Beer nhé

----------


## ppgas

Thấy anh em tụ tập vui nhỉ.

----------


## CKD

> ec, lựa toàn lúc mình bận mấy ổng ngoài đó tụ tập ăn chơi, mình rãnh ra thì chỉ có 2 -3 người, hic hic


Vậy chắc chưa đủ chất vip nhể  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Hi các bác ui, em đang kẹt trên bà nà đây này hu hu hu, em đến muộn chút các bác nhá

----------


## solero

Nhớ Draft Beer quá  :Frown:

----------


## mig21

bác Tuấn có vào hội an chơi thì alo e nhá  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## writewin

@ckd : sao gọi tui là bác đánh máy nghĩ hoài ko hiểu, hy vọng ko phải anh hùng bàn phím ^^

hình dưới ng mặc puka là bạn thắng bên quản cáo chuyên cắt khắc cnc laze và in ấn ofset còn người jont là nhân bạn cùng làm với thắng về cnc và máy kéo câu

----------


## CKD

Cái nick của bác đọc ra là writer + win. Nên gọi là bác đánh máy ấy mà.
Bác lặn mất tăm thì làm sao mà anh hùng bàn phím cho được.

----------


## solero

Các cụ ơi offline Draft Beer or Bé Mặn đi. Em free thứ 7, chủ nhật ạ.

----------

thuhanoi, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## writewin

ai za lão kem này. chưa kịp hô hào off tập 2 hà nội lão lại vô nhà mình hô off, đang ở hà nội nè 
định chiều nay 5h gọi mấy ae làm vài vại bia ^^

----------


## thuhanoi

WW đi Hà Nội rồi Đà Nẵng còn yếu xìu, chắc đến chỗ mô uống coffe đi Kem ơi
(Hôm nay mình vẫn đi làm :P )

----------


## writewin

thím du ở đến thứ mấy về thế,1 là ở lâu chờ tui về, ko thì về sớm tui ở HN chờ, hehe tầm trưa thứ 2 tui về lại đn

----------


## solero

Trưa thứ 2 em quay vào  Quảng Nam. Vậy không kịp rồi.

----------


## mig21

vào quảng nam có ghé hội an thì hú e nhé

----------


## solero

> vào quảng nam có ghé hội an thì hú e nhé


Trời ơi giờ mới đọc được. Em vào Hội An chiều qua gọi cho Đức thì Đức bận ko qua được  :Frown: 

Thứ 2 em vào Duy Xuyên, bác gần đó không ạ?

----------


## mig21

> Trời ơi giờ mới đọc được. Em vào Hội An chiều qua gọi cho Đức thì Đức bận ko qua được 
> 
> Thứ 2 em vào Duy Xuyên, bác gần đó không ạ?


cũng gần chỗ e, bác ở chỗ nào nếu rãnh e chạy qua giao lưu tí  :Big Grin:

----------


## writewin

ku đức nó ở tận tam kỳ lận cơ mà, vào duy xuyên làm j vậy,

----------


## Tuanlm

Đà Nẵng, ai ăn kem thì đăng ký hén.  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

Tối nay có ai giao lưu Bé nhạt không ạ. 

Em vào Trung tâm Văn hóa Huyện Duy Xuyên công tác ạ.

----------


## solero

> cũng gần chỗ e, bác ở chỗ nào nếu rãnh e chạy qua giao lưu tí


Cụ PM em xi SĐT với ạ.

----------

